# hold breath



## elmo (Dec 30, 2012)

can tegu's hold their breath? whenever i soak elmo she puts her head under the water... idk how long she would do it for because after about 5 secs i move her head out. she even sleeps in the water, it scares me. what do u think?


----------



## Teg (Dec 30, 2012)

Teg's not keen on water !? apart from me putting him in it he's only been in once on his own !! He did the silly head under the water thing too .. lol. There's definitely a frog/newt in there somewhere ! lol


----------



## elmo (Dec 30, 2012)

my tegu is a water lover! loves taking showers, soaking, playing in her water dish in her cage, and LOVES a spray bottle!!!! just the head thing worries me. her water dish is kept very low till i find out if this is normal or if shes part fish lol


----------



## chitodadon (Dec 30, 2012)

Its normal they do that to clean out they nose they can hold the breath for almost 5 minutes

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Dec 30, 2012)

My guy will never, ever bathe in his tub. He only reluctantly even drinks from it. I feed very wet food, so maybe he doesn't need it. Other than having tegu B.O., he seems really happy and healthy. Maybe he is just French.


----------



## bombadierboom (Dec 30, 2012)

As soon as I clean out the water bowl for mine every night he climbs right in and soaks for a few, poops then goes back to basking lol. Makes for easy poop clean up but super annoying having to change his water twice in 10 minutes every night.


----------



## james.w (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes they can hold their breath for a decent amount of time.


----------

